# stolen Shih tzu bitch and litter. Paisley



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

If anybody hears of shih tzu pups being sold over the next few weeks plz let jayney sutherley know her house was broken into and her dog and litter of pups were stolen along with other items the mother of the dogs is grey coulered with white anybody who hasnt already got this on there status please put it on yours as the more people who know the more chance of the dog and pups getting back to their rightfull owner  A friend has asked me if i can post this as her friend in Paisley really wants her dog and puppies home safe and sound. If they r in the Ayrshire area lets be on look out folks. TY xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats just awful, praying that they turn up safe and well, i will spread the word,_


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> If anybody hears of shih tzu pups being sold over the next few weeks plz let jayney sutherley know her house was broken into and her dog and litter of pups were stolen along with other items the mother of the dogs is grey coulered with white anybody who hasnt already got this on there status please put it on yours as the more people who know the more chance of the dog and pups getting back to their rightfull owner  A friend has asked me if i can post this as her friend in Paisley really wants her dog and puppies home safe and sound. If they r in the Ayrshire area lets be on look out folks. TY xxx


MY GOD that's awful...how can anyone d such a thing the poor things are going to be terrified without the surroundings they're used to...please keep us posted on how things go and any progress made...this is the kind of thing I'll worry about thinkng o those poor mummy and babes


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Bubba and her pups are back home now, safe and sound


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> Bubba and her pups are back home now, safe and sound


Thank god i they catch who stole them? I hope they're suitabley punished


----------



## wst (Sep 12, 2010)

glad mum and pups are back home! but why is she breeding from a 10 month old bitch?


----------

